# Dog proofing a glass door



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Our dog Henry is a friendly soul but whenever anyone comes to the front door he goes mad and rushes to the door and jumps up at it giving it quite a bash with his paws. He weights 25 kilograms. The problem is that the door is glass from top to bottom with a central, vertical, wooden piece dividing the two panes and I'm worried that one day he'll put his paw through the glass and hurt himself. I'm considering covering the inside of the door with thick, clear, plastic. This would probably do the trick whilst still allowing light into the house. Anyone got other suggestions that might work?


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Unless the door is very old it will be fitted with safety glass.

Fitting that would probably be the best solution anyway if it's an old door. Never know when a little child is likely to bash into it - which is presumably why the regulations now insist on safety glass.

Dave


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

AND sooner rather than later, think of the vet bills and a possible trip to A & E for the latter.

tony


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Teach him not to do it?
Probably not much help to most dog owners :roll: 
The plastic is a good compromise :wink:


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Yep, somehow stop him.

I used to deliver 'White Goods' for all the mail order companies. Many people were out and I delivered to the nearest house/flat that would take it. But I always had to return to the original house with a card saying where it had been delivered.

A house in Orpington had a glass door and very large dog. It launched itself at the door after I had put the card in and waked away. There was an almighty crash and yelping from the door as I climbed into my van. The dog then appeared at the bedroom window and broke that. Lots more yelping and crashing came from the bedroom as I drove away. 
I often wondered what the owners came home to find? I imagined two broken panes and blood everywhere. 

And before anyone says I should have stopped. I was not that brave or stupid.

Ray.


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If he can't be easily stopped from throwing himself at the glass door then there might be a good case for replacing the door with one similar to the ones below.

Cost of new door (£100 - £150) or Vet's fee (how long is a piece of string?)


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Can't you put something temporary- chair, bench, table, whatever- on his route from living room to front door, close to the door ? That way he will not be able to rush at the front door and will eventually stop doing it. You can then remove the objects.

An alternative is to buy a piece of wooden garden trellis, door width and as high as he can jump, and prop it against the door. After he has tangled himself up in it a few times he will stop throwing himself at the door and you can take it away.

G


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

I have a roll of emergency glazing film (heavy duty sticky back plastic ) if you pm with sizes I can stick some in the post for you, it needs to stick to a smooth side of glass too rigid for obscure glass,


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

I would screw a piece of plastic acrylic or polycarbonate over the whole door

Then I would tackle the problem of the dog that is out of control at that moment

Aldra


----------



## Remus (Feb 10, 2011)

Thanks for all the replies folks. The sticky plastic wouldn't work on our door rugbyken but thanks for the offer. The door is double-glazed but that is quite old, only about 5 mm between panes. Zebedee the glass has Unituff and the British Kite Mark on it, can I assume that it is strong enough already? It would be a relief if it was.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Remus said:


> Zebedee the glass has Unituff and the British Kite Mark on it, can I assume that it is strong enough already? It would be a relief if it was.


I'm no expert, but I would be confident with that mark on the glass.

Ours has a "Solaglas Safety Glass" mark in the corner of each pane, along with the kitemark. Yours seems almost certain to be the same, but by a different maker. Ordinary glass would not have the marks, so I would be virtually certain yours is toughened safety glass. ("_Tuff_" as part of the name can't be coincidental.)

Dave


----------

